

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Integrated Circuit (IC) - socialbanner
http://www.technology.am/integrated-circuit-celebrates-50th-birthday-064044.html

======
grinich
This one is pretty close to home for me.

My grandfather, Victor Grinich, was one of the founding members of Fairchild.
When I was growing up, I remember hearing about how he was one of the
"Traitorous Eight" who broke away from Shockly and started Fairchild.

Among the founders, which included physicists and chemists, Vic was the only
electrical engineer. It was only after he passed away that I learned from
Gordon Moore that he was primarily responsible for choosing the first family
of integrated circuits that Fairchild made. He was such a humble man, even
though his work with a handful of others essentially created Silicon Valley.I
still have a few of those first chips and diodes in my desk drawer as a
reminder of his humility and brilliance.

I'm a physics & EE/CS major at MIT, and sometimes I feel like this stuff is in
my blood.

~~~
aswanson
Great man indeed:

[http://www.nytimes.com/2000/11/11/business/victor-
grinich-75...](http://www.nytimes.com/2000/11/11/business/victor-
grinich-75-co-founder-of-upstart-electronics-company.html)

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Victor_Grinich>

Your turn to take the torch.

------
anchalsingh
happy birthday from me.. :) because.. today it powers everything from the
pocket-size iPhone to Google’s giant server farms

------
vikramprashant
woh.. I thought that IC is not much older... Happy to hear it is 50 year
old...

------
LrdVoldemort
Happy birthday IC

